# CAT RAP MUSIC VIDEO!!!!



## patrickco (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi everyone, for those of you who do not know.. I have officially launched my Cat Rap Music Video, please come and watch it (free streamable quicktime movie on the site)!

www.collinatorstudios.com/coconelly

meow meow meow meow meow!!!!
-patrick


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

*heeheehee*

I have never seen a guy to love a cat (expecially one that isn't even his!) as much as him! That video cracked me up...one question though...When it showed the cat meowing, was that really her, or was that effects making it sound like she was singing? Either way, cute. :lol: :wink:


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

NEED to send that video to the animal planet for some TV air time!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehe, that cat looks awesome.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

very cute!!


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

@@@ lol lol lol Great!!! @@@


----------



## Frankm (Oct 11, 2003)

*Funny*

I liked that video alot. I agree you should send that to animal planet for tv air time. Hope to see more in the future like that.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

This really made me laugh! It's fantastic!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That was a really funny video. Anyways, cute cat too! :lol:


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

thats so cute!  
great vid


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

hahaha, that was great. what a beautiful cat. great editing job as well. 8)


----------

